# Want a Pick up - possibly for future towing.



## Cruzincat (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking to get a used pickup, for light hauling( to the dump) and possibly for a future boat or RV Trailer.  I can take a chance on an older truck, since I won't be towing anything heavy right away. In time, I can see how well the truck performs before I commit to an RV. 

I've been looking in Auto Trader for trucks but it is hard to determine what the towing capacities might be with the limited info. Is there a way to tell from the VIN#, what the towing capacity was when new?  Or is there some other way to determine the capacity.  Even if the seller has that info, I don't know whether I should trust it.

Looking to spend under 10K.  That's not much, but I am hoping with the economy and fuel costs, there might be some bargains out there.  Is there a part of the country that would be better to look in?


----------



## Cruzincat (Feb 23, 2013)

Someone local has a 2002 Ford F350 for sale with a 7.3L diesel, that looks promising.  Aside from price and condition, after looking at tow ratings and seeing that a F250 and a F350, with drive train being the same, the tow ratings are identical.  What is different between a 250 and a 350 that would be worth considering as far as pulling an RV is concerned.  Is there another consideration I have missed?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 23, 2013)

Just depends on what size rv you think you want.  The 250 should handle most rv up to 35 ft IMO.  The 350 will have a beefer frame, supension  ect. The 350 is also probably a dualy.


----------



## MO Dually (Feb 24, 2013)

A Ford F350 could be a Single Rear Wheel (SRW) or a Dual Rear Wheel (DRW) it does make a difference on towing. Generally if you are going to be pulling a fifth wheel or a gooseneck trailer then the Dually will haul a lot more due to the axle and tire ratings. If you are going to bumper pull, then there is little difference between a F250 (SRW) and a F350 (DRW). When in doubt refer to the towing guides, here is a link to Trailer Life's TG's, they breakdown all the possibilites.

http://www.trailerlife.com/trailer-towing-guides/

Most importantly, don't pull more than the truck is rated for, you are asking for trouble if you do.

Be Safe!


----------

